
Show HN: I made a small tool to download photos and videos from social media - wassimdotis
https://loot.photo/
======
notskynet
Nice.

Question: why is this a service that needs to be hosted instead of a locally
installed cli tool? Is there a technical reason or is it just for the
convenience of using a website and not having to install anything?

~~~
wassimdotis
Thanks. Personally, I wanted to use it on different devices without having to
install something every time. I also thought it would be easier for non
techies.

------
bryanhpchiang
Is there an API? How are you dealing with rate-limiting?

~~~
dk8996
We have something that you might be interested in. Just shot me an email: d at
meetcortex.com

------
edder
I'm very grateful for what you did. I'd like to tip you through Brave Browser.
What do you think?

~~~
wassimdotis
Hey buddy. You can tip me here
[https://www.buymeacoffee.com/wassim](https://www.buymeacoffee.com/wassim)
Thank you for your support!

------
dk8996
Nice! We do something similar at my company (meetcortex.com). What are you
using for the backend?

